
IoT won't be a source of revenue for telcos - walterbell
http://www.zdnet.com/article/iot-wont-be-a-source-of-revenue-for-telcos-new-street-research/
======
PaulHoule
It's almost impossible to imagine anything getting an ARPU greater than
cellular phones already do. Maybe you could make one car payment for your car
and another for communication services for your car, but that's just about it.

There is a limited amount of money that most people can spend on their phone
bill before it cuts into spending for housing, food, health care, college,
etc.

